# Conformation critique on my Paint mare?



## mistythepinto (Dec 8, 2013)

She's a 7-9 y/o, 14.2hh Paint (we think) mare. 
I rescued her about 7 months ago. 

What she looked like:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._652721791411337_242714411_n.jpg&size=960,640


What she looks like now:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/892995_763322923684556_1812367125_o.jpg



I'm not the best judge in conformation, sadly. But I would love to read your opinions on her conformation, and if you notice any improvements. 
Thank you.


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

I think she is pretty cute. 
I like how her neck comes out of her body higher than a lot of APHA horses- although this might be because I am a jumper.
Cute coloring and I like how her withers aren't too much lower than her rump. 

Take her in a hunter/jumper class!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Overall looks nice I reckon. Bit overly straight looking through the stifle is the only real thing. In the earlier pic it appears she has a weak back/sacro area, which you can't tell so much about in the second pic. Standing 'camped out' in front in first pic, which could indicate sore toes. Standing a bit 'sickle hocked' in the second pic, but not in the first, possibly indicating a sore back, or maybe from balancing/weighting more on hinds due to those very run forward front feet. What's the story there? Is LGL a possibility?


----------



## mistythepinto (Dec 8, 2013)

First off, I'm new to this forum, so I hope I'm doing this right!

Yes, in the first pic she was 150 lbs underweight, had founder rings, overgrown hooves, sharp teeth, and absolutely no muscling. She had been "posed" to stand like that, though she was oddly posed since she does not stand like that...

She is sickle-hocked. Had a sore back but I got a new saddle that fits her nicely now. I'm having chiro come out soon, as well. In the second picture her hooves were due to be trimmed & the fronts shod. Sorry, should have mentioned this earlier! We had also been working on pivots and spinning on the haunches just before I snapped that photo, if it makes a difference. 

She's completely sound now. Was lame in her right or left (can't remember) front when I first bought her and was lame in her right front about 3 months ago. She also has an old, cold, popped splint in her right front, but this doesn't affect her.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Overall this looks like a nice using type of horse. Love her solid bone. She is a touch long through the coupling, but it looks stronger than it did. A bit sickle hocked as already noted. She is a bit plain in the head and thick through the throat latch, but she looks mellow and sweet. I like her overall proportions and she has a nice shoulder.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Obviously need some good hoof pics for a proper hoof critique if you want one, but her feet in the second pic are WAY overdue for a trim & look run forward too.


----------



## mistythepinto (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll get some hoof pics tomorrow or the next day. 
Misty's feet grow incredibly fast now, she was actually not overdue for a trim. We get her feet done every 8 weeks, this was at about 7 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Some horses need to be trimmed more than every 8 weeks - some as often as every 4-5 weeks if they are growing that much. A horse can certainly be overdue based on growth, as in the case of your horse, even if the calendar says that they aren't. I suspect your farrier isn't doing a great job though if this is only 7 weeks.


----------



## mistythepinto (Dec 8, 2013)

I realize this and I am currently looking for a new farrier.
This farrier just comes out to do all of my barn's horses' hooves every 8 weeks.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

mistythepinto said:


> Misty's feet grow incredibly fast now, she was actually not overdue for a trim. We get her feet done every 8 weeks, this was at about 7 weeks and 2 days.


She is, respectfully, overdue.:wink: Whether or not it has gone over your regular schedule doesn't matter. If they grow fast, they need to be trimmed more frequently, simple as that. 

The normal schedule is about 6 weekly, although that long generally means hooves have overgrown significantly. A few horses could be stretched out to 8 weeks without causing major issues, but most horses need to be done more frequently than 6 weeks to avoid/treat problems. Ideally, hooves should be trimmed often enough to *keep* them in functional form, which is generally closer to 3-4 weekly. This is especially important if there are problems that need addressing.


----------



## mistythepinto (Dec 8, 2013)

I know.


----------

